# Spark plug cap and boot posted in drawings section



## gbritnell (May 23, 2009)

I posted 2 files in the drawings download section. I didn't know how to put 2 files in one posting so there are 2 separate files, one for the cap and one for the boot.
gbritnell


----------



## RobWilson (May 23, 2009)

Cheers gbritnell 
Rob


----------



## rudydubya (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the plans, much appreciated.

Rudy


----------

